# The oothecae are hatching!



## Mantida (Feb 10, 2008)

After months of waiting patiently (not really), some of my oothecae are finally starting to hatch!







A P. virescens ooth laid on 1/2 hatched 15 nymphs today!






And, one more O. scudderi nymph hatched... so I have two nymphs now. I guess these guys hatch over a period of time?

My brunner's ooth should hatch any day now also...  the best feeling in the world for a mantis breeder, to walk up to check on the mantids and find your ooths have hatched!


----------



## Andrew (Feb 10, 2008)

Congrats! My brunners ooth is 4 months old, hopin to see nymphs from it soon also.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 10, 2008)

A big Ditto!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 10, 2008)

Are those suppose to be mine?


----------



## Mantida (Feb 10, 2008)

Sparky said:


> Are those suppose to be mine?


Aw Sparky, these are the ones that are from my first ooth.  

I didn't forget, I got an ooth reserved for you that should hatch later (2 weeks maybe?).

You gotta send me over the shipping money after I send it to you... little tight on the budget right now!


----------



## Gurd (Feb 11, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 11, 2008)

Mantida said:


> little tight on the budget right now!


hahaha that's because every single cent u get goes on more prayingmantids.. :lol:


----------



## joossa (Feb 11, 2008)

Good job! I hear _P. virescens_ hatchlings are mighty small....


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 11, 2008)

Copngrate Nola, are those Gambian SE flower mantis hatchling in the first couple of pics? It has been warm and humid for the past few days in Texas I guess that help eh  Over here several species hatching out as well for me


----------



## Mantida (Feb 11, 2008)

yen_saw said:


> Copngrate Nola, are those Gambian SE flower mantis hatchling in the first couple of pics? It has been warm and humid for the past few days in Texas I guess that help eh  Over here several species hatching out as well for me


Yes they are!

You bet, the high was 83 with 70% humidity today too. :blink: 

That's great news Yen, which species?


----------



## Mantida (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm in ecstatics, literally!!

About a dozen O. scudderi nymphs hatched out of the first ooth. I guess the first nymph that came out of it was a really, really early one?

Anyway, too bad I can't take pics since my camera is broken. &lt;_&lt; I'm very happy I get to at least have a go at this species! Yay!    *throws confetti*


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrate Nola!! best of luck with this species!  

Sorry i missed out your previous question. I think some spiny flower and unicorns hatched out on the same day for me during the warmer days. But all the sudden it turn cooler again here in Texas, i am gonna get sick if this weather pattern continue :angry:


----------



## Mantida (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank you Yen!!

Unfortunately old age is taking the female, she's dying as I type. I also lost one nymph, so it brings me down to 9 of them.

They are such finicky and picky eaters.... most will eat a little bit of a springtail and aren't that great at striking. If I get more than 20 nymphs, I'm going to be spending around 6 hours feeding them all alone. :huh:


----------



## sk8erkho (Feb 28, 2008)

Yey!!!! :lol: Congrats, Mantida!! it's got to be a great feeling when all of your hard work pays off with these little guys!!! I have yet to breed my own but I'm getting close!!! I hope you continue to get a great turn out from what ever is left!!!


----------



## Mantida (Mar 2, 2008)

Just thought I'd like to update.

A bunch of other oothecae hatched out for me as well, 2 S. parvata oothecae and an A. formosana ooth. I'm literally swimming in nymphs!

Luckily I have many fruit fly cultures though.  

Also got my Tarachodes breeding pair and the brunners and paradoxa ooths should be due soon... In total I have 17 oothecae incubating.


----------



## idolomantis (Mar 2, 2008)

congrats  gnagna its going to be fun when mine hatch.... got 1 and a half ff culture and some springtails have to feed 200-400 babies(giant asian) and one big net cage...

how manny nymphs do you have now (just guess, don,t count them :lol: .....)


----------



## Mantida (Mar 2, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> congrats  gnagna its going to be fun when mine hatch.... got 1 and a half ff culture and some springtails have to feed 200-400 babies(giant asian) and one big net cage...how manny nymphs do you have now (just guess, don,t count them :lol: .....)


Giant asians should be able to take ff easily, the springtails are most likely not needed  

In total I think I have about 100 L1 nymphs. I expect at least another 150 more.


----------



## idolomantis (Mar 2, 2008)

Mantida said:


> Giant asians should be able to take ff easily, the springtails are most likely not needed  In total I think I have about 100 L1 nymphs. I expect at least another 150 more.


i just hope i have enough ff, altough, it will be a battlefield... where only the strongest(or lukkies) will survive


----------

